# Hello! Happily Newly Married, Moved to a New State, Missing a Social Circle



## Marinely325 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I got married very recently. Everything in the relationship front is going well, thankfully (DH and I communicate effectively, are open with our feelings, try to always be patient and kind toward each other, and try to acknowledge when we can improve in how we are with each other). I do truly feel blessed. What I am having a bit of hard time with is the snow in the Northern state I moved into to live with my lovely spouse and the new distance from my family and social circle. 

I miss sunshine and a social life :laugh: I have started trying to make friends (through places of worship and just anywhere I go because I'm the happily social type and end up conversing with Anyone I encounter Anywhere. I believe it's a Southern thing :smile2: ) My DH is kind and encourages me to make new friends in the area. 

So I want to say hi and connect with others. Any tips on a transition to a new state? XD How do I survive snow?? :smile2: TIA for any advice, and I look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is there an association for people from your home area in your new abode? If there isn't, could you start one?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The only way to get a new social circle is to carry on doing what you are doing. Getting out there and meeting people. They say it takes about 2 years to feel at home in a new place, and I think that's about right. Do you work? IF not can you get a job?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

One way to deal with the snow is to embrace it. Try learning to ski or skate, walk in the brisk air, decorate apartment or house in wintry modes. Change back in spring. Remember that after December 21 the days start getting longer and by end of February the worst of winter snow is pretty much over. Spring is only a few weeks away.

As far as your home state, keep in your mind that you are only a "plane ticket" away. You have family and friends still in the area so visiting is literally the cost of a plane ticket. Plan 2 or 3 trips back south to visit during the year and it will give you something to look forward to while you build your social circle in the north. It won't feel like you are stuck.

It takes time to feel comfortable in a new location even if you WANT to be there. The best way to feel good about a location is to build a social circle there, which is what you are doing. Again, it will take some time but you will get there.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Social media today will help you keep in touch with your family while you are building a new life. Homesickness is normal--think one day at a time, not for the long haul.

Great that you are gregarious. Does your spouse have friends and/or family there? 

Ask others about winter survival where you are--they will be glad to help you and you will make new friends. Join groups, especially at church, Do you have hobbies or interests that transfer--artistic, musical, crafty, exercise? Do you want to learn new skills--cooking, crochet, winter sports as already suggested?

Enhancing your life will make you a more interesting partner and friend.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Give us some time, we will have you questioning your marriage in no time


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

For snow: Buy some good silk thermal underwear. Wear them under your clothes. When I used to go skiing, I could wear those under my jeans and sweater and feel like it was 70 outside. Seriously. I would take my coat off, they work so well.

For friends, pick a hobby you like and find a group that does that hobby. Also see if there is a nextdoor.com in your town and join it.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Sounds like you are doing the right things. Give it time and keep trying new social groups when ones you've tried don't pan out. When we've moved, my SAHM wife has always turned to neighbors (organizing neighborhood functions is a great way to get to know people), PTO (when the kids were in school), and book clubs.


----------

